# 1984 300zx wont start no fuel



## Glennissan (Jun 21, 2017)

I recently acquired a 1984 300zx non turbo in non running condition. I was told it had run well recently, After getting it home I found a fuel line leak on the tank side of the filter. After cutting off some hose and clamping the hose on fuel leak was solved and car ran well for a few days of moving it around in the driveway but was not test driven due to no tag. Once tag was obtained and ready for test drive the car will not start unless fuel is supplied into air intake then it starts instantly. 

Fuel pressure check shows 55 on the engine side of the filter. Unfamiliar with the noise the fuel makes going through the regulator I thought the diaphragm was leaking and needlessly replaced the FPR. The fuel pump runs while the key is on, it never primes then stops as it did when the car was running. I have downloaded the FSM and gone through the ECU diagnostics and get codes 23 and 31 as expected but nothing else.

I have checked ground connections and all electrical plugs for connection. Everything seems in order other than the fuel pump runs continuously with key on but engine gets no fuel. What is the next diagnostic step?

Please help - thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

55 PSI is good for unregulated pressure and it should drop to around 34-36 PSI when the engine does run. If you have good pressure but not getting fuel into the engine, then you have to check the fuel injector operation. Trying not to break the fuel injector harness connectors, unplug at least one on each bank and make sure you are getting 12v power at one of the terminals. If so, they use a "noid light" for Bosch-style fuel injectors to see if the injectors are getting "pulsed" to ground by the ECM (the noid light should flash while cranking...if you have power and it doesn't flash, the injectors are not "firing"...or being commanded by the ECM to spray fuel into the engine). If you don't have one, already, get a copy of the factory service manual; it'll be worth its weight in gold when it comes to diagnosing and working on your vehicle!


----------

